# Double striped steelhead?



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Hex4steel, nice buck man. Some people thought I should post this, so here is another example of a double-striped steelhead, caught from a NW river yesterday:


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

If you look close, this guys belly stripe runs into his fins.


----------



## RiverKat (May 20, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Hex4steel, nice buck man. Some people thought I should post this, so here is another example of a double-striped steelhead, caught from a NW river yesterday:


 That's one of the sweetest looking fish I've ever seen.


----------

